# Give me that



## Emanresu

I was taught to say "Give me that" two different ways in Finnish the first being:

Saanko Minä Sen

Ja

Anna minule se

When do i use either of these? Is one slang or is one for more of a buddy buddy situation?

kiitos


----------



## jfm

*Saanko Minä Sen* is a question meaning "Can I have it?"

*Anna minulle se* means "Give it to me", although I would prefer *anna se minulle*.

If you want to include a demonstrative equivalent to "that" you would say *anna minulle tuo*. However, the thing in question needs to be within eyesight, so you can point at it.

---
jfm


----------



## Emanresu

Kiitos *everyone* for all the help 

Finnish is fun for me to learn as it is allowing me to touch base with my cultural roots, and also i dont want to be completly assimilated into english and french i want a finnish identity for myself. Thats my reason for learning suomea.

Minä voin puhun suomea


----------



## laulunokka

I would prefer *Saanko minä sen/tuon  *since *Anna minulle se/tuo* doesn't sound very polite. Of course it depeds on the context if you need to be polite or not. 

*Antaisitko minulle sen/tuon *on the other hand is polite. You can also say *Saisinko minä sen/tuon*. 

The conditional makes it polite, or then just add *Kiitos ->* *Saanko minä sen/tuon, kiitos *or* Anna minulle se/tuo, kiitos. *


----------



## Emanresu

Thanks for your input


----------

